# Night Lords Conversion...



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

Night Lords!....trying for a Fluff freindly Unit of Night Lord Jump Infantry...Sanguinary Guard Artificer Armor and Jump Packs...Nids Gargoyle Wings...Chaos Marine "Skull" helmets and chain blades...Night Lords Shoulders (was going to use NL Helmets as well, but fluff wise..the "Skull" helmet is better represented in the books more than the "Winged" helmet)...i put a skull on each of the Purity Seals and over each of the Blood Angel "Blood Drops" as a "mocking" gesture...the effect = awesome!...it is my intention to run Night Lords with Blood Angel Codex..these are the "Sanguinary Guard" ("Terror Guard") proxy...faces will be painted skull white for "Death Masks" and as per fluff...now looking to convert some HQ's...what do y'all think?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Good looking conversions, I love them. 

I also love the concept of using the BA dex and really wish I had thought of it. 

This is going to be a great looking army, can't wait to see them painted.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Good looking conversions, I love them.
> 
> I also love the concept of using the BA dex and really wish I had thought of it.
> 
> This is going to be a great looking army, can't wait to see them painted.


i second that! any chance of a shot from the rear [no pun intended...well, maybe a little] to show the interface between wings and jump-pack?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Superb concept.

The tattered wings really capture the terror tactics.

I also like the chain guard on the back of the blades:










I am not certain about the parchments on the legs: the purity seal is so iconic to loyalists that I have to force myself not to see it as such.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I think your on to something great here. Night Lords are one of those legions I would love to do, but was never a fan of the gaudy winged helmet. I am looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

**update**

as per request...a back and side view of the Jump Pack/Wing transition...pretty clean...worked great...my trimming of the wings is perhaps alittle -too- straight...thanks for the kind words!...cant wait to throw some paint on these guys!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

They look really neat


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Magnificent work. Best chaos raptor equivalent i have seen. Most impressive


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Groove-tastic! 
Love 'em!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

i think i love you :shok:


----------

